# Badger Knife Show in Janesville, WI



## DeepCSweede (Mar 15, 2012)

I have not ever gone to this before, just because of schedule conflicts and I looked over the list

http://www.badgerknifeclub.org/show/exhibitors.shtml

and the only forum member I saw on there that I knew was Del Ealy. Any others that you know of?

It is almost a two hour drive from where I live and it is about the same from the client I am going to on Friday, so I am not sure if I can make it, but I might be able to Friday afternoon.

Anyone else going?


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Mar 16, 2012)

The show is fri sat and sunday, come on over we always love fresh meat :viking:
Just kidding, we would love to have you.
Thanks,
Del


----------



## welshstar (Mar 16, 2012)

How many kitchen guys are there ?


----------



## RRLOVER (Mar 17, 2012)

I plan on going.......Hoping to find some handle material.


----------



## RRLOVER (Mar 25, 2012)

My only score at the show.There was not any handle material worth buying.


----------

